# tortoises can swim! **PICTURES OF THIS EVENT** :D



## tyler0912 (Aug 29, 2011)

So i read up looked at videos,pics and posteda thread and it turn sout tortoises can swim! and enjoy....
It has also been caught on tape and pics that yellow/redfoot swim in the wild...so i tried it as tome forwarded me to a thread and he tried hes tortoises swimming and my tort swam so agaily so check it out im thinking about doing it 1-2 a week for excercise for 5-10-15 mins when he goes crazy i take him back out....here are some pics i filled the beth up soo his feet just came of the bottom of the bathtub!  ENJOY NO DISCRIMINATORS PLEASE! 













^^ on the last pic the tap was on abit thats' why the bubbles!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2011)

Next step is to add some fish and see if he will catch them. My hingebacks are pretty good at fishing.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 29, 2011)

haha i have a few fish  ''fishies...bath time ''


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 29, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Next step is to add some fish and see if he will catch them. My hingebacks are pretty good at fishing.



I know boxies can feed in the water, but can hingebacks really catch fish in the water? Do you really think redfoots and yellowfoots could do it?


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 29, 2011)

it would be fun to watch but i think it would be a struggle for them!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Next step is to add some fish and see if he will catch them. My hingebacks are pretty good at fishing.
> ...



My Erosa can. I wasn't there to see if the Homes did or if they just waited til the fish either died or jumped out of the water and then ate them on land. I don't know if they could, but I don't see why they couldn't.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Aug 29, 2011)

Ooh... Clever Tortoise! 
He looks like he's rather enjoying it.

Tortoises... fishing?! I HAVE to see that! 
Although now I cannot get the images of tortoise sat at the edge of ponds with fishing poles out of my head!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 29, 2011)

lol lol


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Tortoises... fishing?! I HAVE to see that!
> Although now I cannot get the images of tortoise sat at the edge of ponds with fishing poles out of my head!



I like your visual much better then reality!


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2011)

Neat Tyler. I've tried it with several species and ages and so far all of them swim just fine. Around a year ago someone did a post of a big leopard tortoise climbing into, and swimming around in, a big koi pond. I've never done it for more than 30 seconds to a minute or so. My sulcata, Daisy seemed very comfortable with it. She'd swim a bit then just float and look around. When she saw something of interest she would just swim right up to it. She acted like she'd been swimming her whole life.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2011)

If you think about it, it makes sense that all tortoises should be able to swim or walk under the water. Nature would have wanted to protect them in case of flood times or if one simply needed to get across a body of water or would be swept up in the current going into water for a simple drink or soak.


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 29, 2011)

for those Aldabra lovers out there... check out the arkive.org videos featuring giant torts swimming in the surf! amazing.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 29, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> If you think about it, it makes sense that all tortoises should be able to swim or walk under the water. Nature would have wanted to protect them in case of flood times or if one simply needed to get across a body of water or would be swept up in the current going into water for a simple drink or soak.



That, and the fact that the tortoise family (Testudinidae) diverged from one of the pond turtle families (Geoemydidae) about 50 million years ago. Makes sense that they would still retain some swimming ability ... I'm just not sure how much!


----------



## Laura (Aug 29, 2011)

just dont leave him alone....


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 30, 2011)

Laura said:


> just dont leave him alone....



Dont you worry i would not do that! D:


----------



## TonkaLuv (Aug 30, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Ooh... Clever Tortoise!
> He looks like he's rather enjoying it.
> 
> Tortoises... fishing?! I HAVE to see that!
> Although now I cannot get the images of tortoise sat at the edge of ponds with fishing poles out of my head!



Hahahahahahaha!!! I'm going to be thinking about that alllll day!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 30, 2011)

That is awesome!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 30, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is awesome!!



I 2nd this


----------

